# A New Recent Friend of Mine!



## ColeGauthier (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello everyone, once again! This is one image from yesterday. Sadly, I don't have a full set to share because I was helping another photographer friend and decided to steal his camera for a bit!

I hope you enjoy, please C&C!


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## funwitha7d (Apr 29, 2015)

really nice, like the little wisp of hair picked up by the breeze also a little bit mysterious IMO


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 29, 2015)

outrageously beautiful.
perhaps crop from the top and sides so her eyes are at the thirds and there is less empty space.
Her shoulder seems much brighter than her face and so attracts my eye.


----------



## manny212 (Apr 30, 2015)

Beautiful, and fantastic capture . Nice B&W . Gots to love a long lens !!


----------



## ColeGauthier (Apr 30, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> outrageously beautiful.
> perhaps crop from the top and sides so her eyes are at the thirds and there is less empty space.
> Her shoulder seems much brighter than her face and so attracts my eye.
> 
> View attachment 99956



Thanks for the great advice kind sir! I have made modifications, here it is:






Thanks for the great compliments everyone!


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 30, 2015)

lovely end product.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 30, 2015)

Beautiful subject but skin processing is a bit too much IMHO.  Then again, that's just my own personal preference


----------



## annamaria (May 1, 2015)

Lovely capture!


----------



## Parker219 (May 1, 2015)

The age old question of how much to smooth the skin. This one is tough because you want the focus to be on her face, but based on the area around her nose, Im sure her shoulders had tons of freckles.

If it were my shot I wouldn't have smoothed things out quite as much but I would have also fixed the cracked lips.


----------



## BrickHouse (May 1, 2015)

Parker219 said:


> If it were my shot I wouldn't have smoothed things out quite as much but I would have also fixed the cracked lips.



Sorry to hijack but how do you fix the cracked lips?


----------



## Rosy (May 1, 2015)

beautiful


----------



## JacaRanda (May 1, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > If it were my shot I wouldn't have smoothed things out quite as much but I would have also fixed the cracked lips.
> ...


----------



## ColeGauthier (May 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone! The only reason I didn't fix her lips is because I found it added character but that's a photographers opinion, to each their own! Also, she had no freckles on her shoulders, that's why I kept the ones on her face, for the added character again.


----------



## twocolor (May 23, 2015)

In my opinion, I don't think you over smoothed.  I see little goosebumps on the back of her arm, I see texture, I see pores and freckles.  It's perfect!  There is so much about this that just pulls your eye in!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 23, 2015)

Excellent Shot! One thing about portraits I dislike is when they are so sharp there skin looks like sandpaper or to smooth like a wax doll.IMO this is well done.I like the final image better that you took some off the top and the B&W is great.


----------



## ColeGauthier (May 24, 2015)

twocolor said:


> In my opinion, I don't think you over smoothed.  I see little goosebumps on the back of her arm, I see texture, I see pores and freckles.  It's perfect!  There is so much about this that just pulls your eye in!



Agreed, that's why I kept everything the way it was! Apart from a few edits of course. Thank you for the compliments  Loved your B&W in the urban shoot series that you recently posted, I am sucker for B&W's!



DarkShadow said:


> Excellent Shot! One thing about portraits I dislike is when they are so sharp there skin looks like sandpaper or to smooth like a wax doll.IMO this is well done.I like the final image better that you took some off the top and the B&W is great.



Agreed, sometimes it's too much, that's why I tried to keep it down and the crop does make it that much better!

On a side note, would anyone want to see the original before all the edits?


----------



## twocolor (May 25, 2015)

ColeGauthier said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, I don't think you over smoothed.  I see little goosebumps on the back of her arm, I see texture, I see pores and freckles.  It's perfect!  There is so much about this that just pulls your eye in!
> ...



Thank you!  BW images on a beautiful girl with a stunning gaze are amazing!!  I would love to see your SOC!


----------



## ColeGauthier (May 25, 2015)

Here is the original! 


twocolor said:


> ColeGauthier said:
> 
> 
> > twocolor said:
> ...



Agreed, they sure are! Here is the original.


----------

